# Carib Sea FloraMax



## infrared (May 1, 2005)

I came across this doing a few planted tank substrate searches the other day. I could only recall them making Eco-Complete, so I became interested in the product. One of my search results sent my Firefox browser over to:

http://www.carib-sea.com/pages/products/fresh/freshplanted.html

and I found FloraMax there. Is this just Carib-Sea's version of Flourite? The up close photo of FLoraMax on this page led me to believe that it is very similiar to FLourite because of the look.

..Peter


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

If I remember correctly Flora-Max was a Red Sea product. I guess Carib-Sea picked it up and is now distributing it.


----------

